# Anyone here play MMOs?



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

I sometimes get bored and enjoy playing some, but I haven't found one that I really like too too much lately. One of the main reasons being that I have no one to play with. If anyone on here plays and knows of any good mmos let me know! I'd be more than happy to give it a try and play with ya! MMOs are so much more fun with friends!


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been jonesin for an MMO lately, they are my favorite genre of game. I wanted to get back into WoW but I gave up my account 5 years ago when I "quit" and now I can't get the benefits of the account resurrection but I still may start a new account and eat the cost of all the expansions since then. 

I've tried many others including warhammer, aion, runes of magic, rift, silk road, forsaken world, guild wars again and more but nothing feels quite like home except WoW. Also if you've played before it's much different post cataclysm so you might want to give that another shot. If I do end up activating a new account I'll let you know.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for GW2 and Firefall.

SWTOR was a bit... boring. Leveling up was fun, once. After that it was a chore. The end game was ultra-grindy.


----------



## Vinchester (Mar 17, 2012)

World of Tanks


----------



## damigu (Mar 17, 2012)

i hear that final fantasy XIV is a great MMO.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> I've been jonesin for an MMO lately, they are my favorite genre of game. I wanted to get back into WoW but I gave up my account 5 years ago when I "quit" and now I can't get the benefits of the account resurrection but I still may start a new account and eat the cost of all the expansions since then.
> 
> I've tried many others including warhammer, aion, runes of magic, rift, silk road, forsaken world, guild wars again and more but nothing feels quite like home except WoW. Also if you've played before it's much different post cataclysm so you might want to give that another shot. If I do end up activating a new account I'll let you know.



Alright man! I've tried some of those games, WoW I was really into, but after my friend quit, I was left with nothing to do. I wouldn't mind playing again, but I'd need ya there  

What I look for in an MMO is getting gear (maybe eventually glowing/flashy weapons) and being able to level up, and collect various skills and talents.
My favourite thing about MMOs is boss battles. Especially HUGE bosses.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to play them all the time but not any more. I get major pain in my wrists if I play for more than about an hour at a time and that's just not long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 17, 2012)

i think the only mmo i have seriously played is wow


----------



## Fiction (Mar 17, 2012)

I play Combat Arms which a FPS. I usually get bored of RPGs, the only one I played seriously was runescape back when I was like 12 to about 15, had several level 99s 

I'd love to go back to runescape to be honest, was such a fun game, regardless of how shit it looks compared to everything else now a days it's also the only mmo that everyone of my friends have said is absolutely terrible, but out of the 20 or so MMOs I've tried, its the only one I could stick to for a long period of time... but I can't be assed paying to play a game, which I won't play because lack of time.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I play Combat Arms which a FPS. I usually get bored of RPGs, the only one I played seriously was runescape back when I was like 12 to about 15, had several level 99s
> 
> I'd love to go back to runescape to be honest, was such a fun game, regardless of how shit it looks compared to everything else now a days, but I can't be assed paying to play a game, which I won't play because lack of time.



Haha I know exactly what your talking about xD
Yeah I feel ya, Plus I gotta save money towards my future gear 

I'm just trying to find something to play with someone xD


----------



## Fiction (Mar 17, 2012)

Erryone should play Combat Arms and start a Sevenstring Clan


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha should we?


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 18, 2012)

you guys should come back to wow so i can get the resurrect a friend mount


----------



## Alimination (Mar 18, 2012)

Waiting on guild wars 2 D:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 18, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> you guys should come back to wow so i can get the resurrect a friend mount



Haha just for you, babe 

PM me dude, maybe you can get me interested in playing again.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> you guys should come back to wow so i can get the resurrect a friend mount



You get a mount and they get a free lvl 80.

I'm betting they eventually do away with leveling, at that rate


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 19, 2012)

pink freud said:


> I'm waiting for GW2





Alimination said:


> Waiting on guild wars 2 D:


----------



## Ishan (Mar 19, 2012)

I like a good one from time to time but I'm not enough of a gamer to play those, I can't play much more than an hour or 2 in a row 
I've played some old stuffs a lot tho, Guild Wars was great and I played the various incarnation of Phantasy Star Online a lot (I still do play PSO Blue Burst from time to time, SCHTHack server FTW!!!).
I'd love to try the new Star Wars but it's way to pricey for me


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 19, 2012)

EVE for the win.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2012)

AntoneBigsby said:


> you guys should come back to wow so i can get the resurrect a friend mount


 
Does WoW require less time these days? I miss playing but really can't afford more than an hour or maybe two per day anymore. I haven't played since Burning Crusade came out


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 19, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Does WoW require less time these days? I miss playing but really can't afford more than an hour or maybe two per day anymore. I haven't played since Burning Crusade came out



I hear it is a lot quicker to level. I think that would be good for you, being if you only play a few hours at a time and wanted to get up there. I might start playing again


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 19, 2012)

it took me from level 1 to 85 in like 2 months playing a couple hours a day


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 19, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Does WoW require less time these days? I miss playing but really can't afford more than an hour or maybe two per day anymore. I haven't played since Burning Crusade came out



I was in your boat exactly, I sold my account to a friend years ago (2007) and started fresh this weekend. Yes it is easier to level, you will more frequently get relevant items, experience is more plentiful and the best part is even starter area quests feel important now and they really immerse you into the lore which is just so enjoyable! Although I can't offer references I assure you that before this I was the last one who wanted to level a char (originally I had one and played him straight for 2 years) but now leveling is fun. A lot of work has been done since we were gone, it is an entirely new game.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2012)

Seems most MMOs these days shoot for ~5 days played to level up to max for an experienced player.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 19, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Seems most MMOs these days shoot for ~5 days played to level up to max for an experienced player.



Which really kills their longevity  I remember playing EQ for probably 20-30 days and only being about 55 out of 65.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 19, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Which really kills their longevity  I remember playing EQ for probably 20-30 days and only being about 55 out of 65.



It's the new paradigm. Get people to the end-game as fast as possible.

Hell, GW2 devs are claiming that the whole game is essentially "end-game" in that the style of gameplay doesn't drastically shift post level-cap.

Having a quick leveling process can be a good thing if you are an alt-roller. One of the things I don't like about SWTOR is after your first character hits cap leveling others in the same faction is incredibly boring, because of the leveling process. If they hadn't nerfed PVP XP you could do a healthy mix, but as it is, if you aren't questing you aren't nearly doing it efficiently.

In my opinion, GW2 can't come fast enough. Hell, some of us could pwn noobz and mobz together!


----------



## Fiction (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know whether I prefer the long road to maxed combat, or straight to end game and get into instances and all the mini game things. I generally prefer those end game tasks, but sometimes I get bored of it, and just wish I could just grind like a normal nooby, instead of doing the whole massive prepping to go in a team to fight a couple bosses.

My friend was saying you can get from 1-85 in WoW in about the time 1-40 was when he started 4-5 odd years ago.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 20, 2012)

pink freud said:


> It's the new paradigm. Get people to the end-game as fast as possible.



Aye, I played WoW for a while and did the endgame thing, problem is it is a huge time eating monster. The only thing I didn't get to clear was Naxxramus, only did 9 or 10 of the bosses in there. Then I realized how much time I was wasting, expan came out and I didn't raid, then quit. I am not easily intrigued by glowing swords and special colour named gear, and having done it once already why would I willing put myself through it again when they undid all my hard work .


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 20, 2012)

I just started playing WoW again because im kinda laid up from surgery. I dont really have experience with any other MMOs, but this game really feeds my liking of fantasy novels and what not.


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 20, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Aye, I played WoW for a while and did the endgame thing, problem is it is a huge time eating monster. The only thing I didn't get to clear was Naxxramus, only did 9 or 10 of the bosses in there. Then I realized how much time I was wasting, expan came out and I didn't raid, then quit. I am not easily intrigued by glowing swords and special colour named gear, and having done it once already why would I willing put myself through it again when they undid all my hard work .



It's a new game but it's still an MMO. Although I think you'd be pleasantly surprised by returning it sounds like you just don't enjoy the genre anymore.




brynotherhino said:


> I just started playing WoW again because im kinda laid up from surgery. I dont really have experience with any other MMOs, but this game really feeds my liking of fantasy novels and what not.



Agreed, especially with the quest overhaul in Azeroth.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 20, 2012)

I've played a few MMO's other the years. World of Warcraft more than anything, but I've also played Aion, Star Trek Online, SWTOR, Anarchy Online...

My favorite MMO, however, is an old game called Neocron. Game wasn't perfect by any means, in fact it flat out sucked in some aspects, but the PvP was absolutely unrivaled. Getting a ton of players together for an outpost fight was just a joy. The game's combat mechanics were a perfect blend of twitch FPS style and RPG stats style.

The problem with the game now is that the myriad technical issues eventually chased most people off. Unfortunately the game is most fun when there are lots of people, which there simply aren't anymore.


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a free 25 year subscription to WoW that I don't play if that counts...my two best friends are GM's with Blizzard and they tried getting me into it.


----------



## oremus91 (Mar 20, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I have a free 25 year subscription to WoW that I don't play if that counts...my two best friends are GM's with Blizzard and they tried getting me into it.



What the hell man..


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 20, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> What the hell man..


 
They each got a few 25 year passes to give out to friends/family. I tried it, just didn't care for it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I have a free 25 year subscription to WoW that I don't play if that counts...my two best friends are GM's with Blizzard and they tried getting me into it.



Hook a brother up? c:


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 21, 2012)

I dumped WoW for SW:ToR. I love it.


----------



## pink freud (Mar 21, 2012)

After playing Rift I just couldn't get into SWTOR's (and every other WoW-esque MMO's) tree system.

SWTOR: Three trees per class, only enough points to get one top tier ability.

Rift: Eight trees per class (and each has their own root abilities) and you get enough points to get two top tier abilities and have a couple spare. Couple that with five different load-outs and you had a build for any occasion. My main was a Rogue and I had a tanking build, a Bard build, a PVP build, a ranged build and a melee PVE build.

The other thing that bothered me about SWTOR in comparison to Rift was once you had done your standard endgame content in SWTOR (PVP dailies and/or PVE'd a bit) there was nothing for you to really do other than level alts. Rift had enough optional fluff (faction grinding, achievements, artifact hunting) that I could still be entertained for a few hours.


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Hook a brother up? c:


 
Oh if I could I would, they've already given all of them out. They've been working there awhile. They still get the occasional 1 year cards, but they usually go to their brothers.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 21, 2012)

I got the Scroll of Rez from a guild mate, and I did it with a co-worker. 

Mmm mounty mount.

Which I hadn't boosted my Mage, though. I don't remember shit about it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Oh if I could I would, they've already given all of them out. They've been working there awhile. They still get the occasional 1 year cards, but they usually go to their brothers.



Well if you do happen to get another... I'd be more than happy


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Well if you do happen to get another... I'd be more than happy


 
I'll ask if they have any no problem. Of course they'll give me shit for taking the 25 year card and only playing to level 17...oh well.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 21, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I'll ask if they have any no problem. Of course they'll give me shit for taking the 25 year card and only playing to level 17...oh well.



XD Sometimes you just have to go with it


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 24, 2012)

Downloading RIFT Lite at the moment. My friend called me last night and we got to talking about it. He said one of the guys he works with didn't like WoW but LOVES Rift because its more like EQ2


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Mar 24, 2012)

Runescape, I log on sometimes still

Come at me bro


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 24, 2012)

^ lol those were the days 
I just want someone I can run around with and play/kill with


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to play a free mmo called Haven and Hearth. The design probably wont appeal to all of you but the game itself is pretty fun, maybe a bit time consuming though.

You make a character, start out in the wild, learn skills, fish for food, kill animals for fur/food/bones which acts as components for further crafting. You can build houses, farm, make villages with your friends ect ect. 
Also it has permanent death. so if some asshole finds you when you're out fishing or foraging, you could end up dead just because he wants you dead. Then you have to start a new character.

Me and my friend played it, had some good times. We often grabbed our boat and went out to search for treasure (as in other peoples stuff!)


----------



## jarnozz (Mar 25, 2012)

7 days until Guild Wars 2 Pre order! that will go the same as the original guild wars.
over 2000 hours of game play xD


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 25, 2012)

Alright, back to WoW and see if its any good


----------



## pink freud (Mar 25, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Alright, back to WoW and see if its any good



Didn't like teh Riftz?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 25, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Didn't like teh Riftz?



I wanted to check it out, but after about 3 hours of downloading it told me I didn't have the correct video card -.-


----------



## pink freud (Mar 25, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 26, 2012)

Used to play Final Fantasy XI, for the idiotic reason that it might help me practise my Japanese. &#12381;&#12428;&#12434;&#12375;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;&#12391;&#12375;&#12383;&#12397;&#12290;

Lost far too many hours to it, almost failed my degree. Ended up with a pretty good character by the end of it, but I had to prioritize.

Swore off MMOs. Now I don't really do online gaming, but until my PS3 died, Mass Effect 3's multiplayer co-op was piquing my interest. It's got a bit of the level grinding, item getting, skill upgrading features of MMOs, without being a massive timesink. And it's like, action based instead of the frankly annoying auto-attack system that FFXI had. Seriously, trying to level a badass hand-to-hand fighte:, target the monster, hit auto-attack, use skills if their timers are up, wait until it's dead, hope the healer doesn't forget to cure you. Snore.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 26, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Alright man! I've tried some of those games, WoW I was really into, but after my friend quit, I was left with nothing to do. I wouldn't mind playing again, but I'd need ya there
> 
> What I look for in an MMO is getting gear (maybe eventually glowing/flashy weapons) and being able to level up, and collect various skills and talents.
> My favourite thing about MMOs is boss battles. Especially HUGE bosses.



Hmu on Lothar if you ever get back into WoW


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 26, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> Hmu on Lothar if you ever get back into WoW



I thought I saw a WoW icon on your desktop via skype  didn't wanna be that guy if you didn't play though XD


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 27, 2012)

Should look into the Eve/dust 514 universe, simply amazing.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 27, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> Should look into the Eve/dust 514 universe, simply amazing.



Dust 514 looks amazing. Although I could never grasp the learning curve on EvE


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 27, 2012)

Its not as bad as you think it is, especially with a decent corporation. They have 14/21 day trials and its 7 bucks on steam right now.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I'm probably burnt out on MMOs, at least in their current iterations. I much prefer sandbox style MMOs, but the current crop of those are... subpar. Ultima Online provided a great groundwork, but is seriously lacking in other ways. On the other end of the spectrum you've got things like Second Life, which allow you to do so many things, but doesn't make anything you can do feel compelling.

Meanwhile, we've got themepark MMO after themepark MMO coming out, and they all just kind of blur together, because they're so similar.

(I admit, I've never tried EVE Online, and I really should.)


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 27, 2012)

is EVE $15, too?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 31, 2012)

^probably


----------



## Rock4ever (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm having some really good luck getting mounts in WoW lately.

Within the last month

Swift White Hawkstrider- less than 25 tries

Raven Lord- 5 tries

Phosphorescent Stone Drake- About 8 days of off and on camping

Green Proto Drake- 3rd egg, this past Friday.

Darkmoon Dancing Bear- Yesterday morning

Time-Lost Proto Drake- Started camping for this right after getting the PSD, got it last night!

Currently working on Flameward Hippogryph and Blue Proto Drake. Am also trying to work in the argent tournament dailies and Attumen into the mix.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 2, 2012)

I decided to put my computer back together and play some WoW again, and probably buy a new computer if I'm still playing in a month. Who wants to cast scroll of resurrection on me? My username at gmail.com is the email on my account, first one I see in my email box wins a mount!


----------



## Rock4ever (Apr 2, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I decided to put my computer back together and play some WoW again, and probably buy a new computer if I'm still playing in a month. Who wants to cast scroll of resurrection on me? My username at gmail.com is the email on my account, first one I see in my email box wins a mount!



sent!


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't really play MMOs anymore as they are just too much of a time-suck. Every now and again I get a jones (maybe once a year) and used to reinstate my account. Ever since LOTRO went free I just play a character there for a week or so and that tends to exorcise my inner MMO demon.

I might drop my MMO guard down and give GW2 a chance though. The wife were pretty big into the original Guild Wars (and subsequent expansions).


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 2, 2012)

That was quick! Whoever is Oghelm, you win 

Damn, thought I had the client still installed but it turns out I don't... now to wait for a 10 GB download 

What server should I start on? or does it even matter anymore as everything seems to be cross-server?


----------



## Holicx (Apr 5, 2012)

Ragnarok Online is the shit!!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 5, 2012)

We should all play on a server together c: start fresh


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 5, 2012)

Let me know what server and faction you guys end up rolling.

I'm on Scarlet Crusade (it's kinda dead here I wouldn't advise it, I'm just here because it's where I played years ago). I don't really have time to start fresh and keep up if you guys really haul ass but feel free to add ekalb09 AT gmail DOT com on your battle.net friends list and we can do instances some time, assuming you are Horde. Just mention who you are from SSO.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 6, 2012)

I made my free lvl 80 as a warrior on Cairne, where I have my old warlock. No clue what I am doing yet though


----------



## pink freud (Apr 10, 2012)

So I just pre-purchased GW2. I had to do it on my phone because apparently their site has some browser issues. Just a heads up to anybody attempting the same.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 10, 2012)

Holicx said:


> Ragnarok Online is the shit!!



This fucking guy right here knows what's good 

I don't play anymore but I basically played it on and off for 7 years


----------



## klami (Apr 19, 2012)

I play MMO's from time to time. Have tried out WoW, SWToR, GW, D&D, Conan and FFXI but none of them really stuck with me to be honest. Right now Im trying out Eve Online, which has to be one of the most unfriendly games towards new players 

Looking forward to test The Secret World. The setting seems pretty cool!


----------



## MrGignac (Apr 19, 2012)

im so psyched up for guild wars 2! ive played a bunch of mmo's: wow, LoL, warhammer online, a little bit of SWTOR. and GW2 looks to take the best elements of them all. the PvP looks sick as hell too


----------



## pink freud (Apr 19, 2012)

MrGignac said:


> im so psyched up for guild wars 2! ive played a bunch of mmo's: wow, LoL, warhammer online, a little bit of SWTOR. and GW2 looks to take the best elements of them all. the PvP looks sick as hell too



Next weekend, semi-open beta!

(Im)patiently waiting for my email


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 19, 2012)

klami said:


> I play MMO's from time to time. Have tried out WoW, SWToR, GW, D&D, Conan and FFXI but none of them really stuck with me to be honest. Right now Im trying out Eve Online, which has to be one of the most unfriendly games towards new players
> 
> Looking forward to test The Secret World. The setting seems pretty cool!


 
Yeah it can be brutal, especially if you're by yourself. Try getting into a new corp or something if you want to get the most out of the game. Stoked about the new expansion coming out next week you check it out? Hit me up if you're looking for players to game with.


----------



## klami (Apr 20, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> Yeah it can be brutal, especially if you're by yourself. Try getting into a new corp or something if you want to get the most out of the game. Stoked about the new expansion coming out next week you check it out? Hit me up if you're looking for players to game with.



Luckily I have three mates who`ve played a lot longer than me. We`ve just set up our own POS and now we`re mining most of the time  Dont think I would have played this game without friends though..!

I actually have`nt checked out the upcoming expansion


----------



## Velixo (Apr 20, 2012)

Anybody here play Stronghold Kingdoms?


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 20, 2012)

klami said:


> Luckily I have three mates who`ve played a lot longer than me. We`ve just set up our own POS and now we`re mining most of the time  Dont think I would have played this game without friends though..!
> 
> I actually have`nt checked out the upcoming expansion


 
Minings cool, I usually do it when I'm practicing though, low risk unless you're in low-sec or below. Try getting into incursions/wormholes/pvp/pve. Try your best to not be a one trick pony if you want to enjoy yourself for a while.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 25, 2012)

Haven't been playing many MMOs recently, but last week I got a Guild Wars 2 Beta key. Of course the first beta event I could participate in would be public so I'm not bound by the NDA, same as what happened when I got into the SWTOR beta. I plan to post many screenshots and such.

Pertaining to EVE, the poor reception of newbies is what keeps me from playing. I did the free trial ages ago and everyone was an asshole.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 27, 2012)

^ You post those screenshots!


----------



## iloki (Apr 27, 2012)

I will be on GW2 as much as I possibly fucking can this weekend lol ;D


----------



## pink freud (Apr 28, 2012)

It's down right now.

This game is _much_ harder than your average MMO, so far. Early levels more than one mob at a time hardly goes over well if you are melee.


----------



## Fiction (Apr 29, 2012)

Holy fuck, Guild Wars 2 looks amazing.. so excited and only started watching trailers and videos this morning.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 5, 2012)

^how do you have 3 names? xD


----------



## brutalwizard (May 5, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^how do you have 3 names? xD



who doesnt?

aslo i am glad i never had a computer that could run a MMO, i would have probaly died of inactivity like a year ago


----------



## oremus91 (May 5, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^how do you have 3 names? xD



If you look more closely you will notice it is nothing but a specially crafted avatar.


----------



## pink freud (May 5, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> who doesnt?
> 
> aslo i am glad i never had a computer that could run a MMO, i would have probaly died of inactivity like a year ago



Which is why EQ2 had /pizza.


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (May 10, 2012)

Any Old Republic players in here? Or is it just me?


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2012)

I have swtor but won't be resubscribing for at least a few months at this rate, just don't have time to play.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 11, 2012)

I play WoW  I am on the server Lightbringer. If anyone wants to join my server, I wouldn't mind helping you out 


I've got an 85 pally and 84 Warlock. My bro has an 85 priest,warrior,hunter,death knight, and mage. 

So if anyone wants help on WoW, join my server


----------



## pink freud (May 11, 2012)

I played two character up to lvl 50 on SWTOR and then unsubbed. Not enough endgame, too clunky, and leveling alts is _very_ boring.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I play WoW  I am on the server Lightbringer. If anyone wants to join my server, I wouldn't mind helping you out
> 
> 
> I've got an 85 pally and 84 Warlock. My bro has an 85 priest,warrior,hunter,death knight, and mage.
> ...



I'd love to play, I just can't afford it :/


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

I was in TOR for a while. Honestly couldn't get into it. Haven't subbed in quite some time.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 13, 2012)

TOR?


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

The Old Republic.


----------



## cyb (May 14, 2012)

I used to play an orc warrior in WoW. I sure miss the burning crusade pvp days, those were so fun. Haven't really played since wotlk.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 14, 2012)

I need something free and entertaining to play with you all


----------



## pink freud (Jun 8, 2012)

Another GW2 Beta Weekend is starting in 15 minutes, lasting until 11:59pm Sunday. If you missed out on the previous one this is your chance!


----------

